# I was the idiot at the boat launch.



## nlittle (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,
I got the boat off fine (easy part), went fishing and then had a wicked time getting the boat back on. Is there a link here or online for a how to? I know I need to practice but if I practice crap I will be good at crap.  This was my first time and I really want to learn to do it by myself.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## DanMC (Apr 22, 2013)

YouTube has a lots of how not to do it...!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 22, 2013)

The most common mistake that is made is backing the trailer in too far when retrieving your boat. Do you have bunks or rollers?


----------



## nlittle (Apr 22, 2013)

I have both.... rollers in the middle but bunks at the very back. Also, I definitely did not back in FAR enough this time and muscled it onto the trailer. (battery and troller in back) There was no dock just the ramp so I almost needed waders to get her in place....


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just saw pics of your rig on the other thread. Just like my little tinny. So here is the thing with our ultralight boats. Have the bunks just below the surface. The front part of the bunk may be out of the water, depending on how steep the ramp is. Just get it on the trailer, drive it up if you can hit the center roller, or winch it up if needed. Pull it out to the loading area and then center the boat if needed. That is the great thing about these boats is you can lift it and move them around on the trailer if it isn't straight.


----------



## nlittle (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks...I think part of our issue was that it was windy and no one was in the boat...we were just trying to pull it around by the bow rope. Do you have those guide ons? Does it help for you?


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 22, 2013)

Been there, done that.
Couple of things that help...
Back the trailer in deep enough to wet the bunks completely, even if you pull it up some to load. The wet bunks help it glide on easier.
If you're "power loading" use a little speed...without it you can't really steer.

And yes, guide-ons really help, or at least they do on mine. Trick is to get the guide-ons really close to the boat, like an inch or so, that way they force the boat to be in the correct position. I have this type...Cabelas Guide On


----------



## rickybobbybend (Apr 22, 2013)

RivRunR is right on with his "trick". I have about an inch of clearance on each gunwale and the guide-ons are really effective in quick and accurate retrieving.


----------



## Driftingrz (Apr 22, 2013)

some form of guideons are definately a help. with a vhull it can be a pain sometimes with rollers on trailers. i eventually took the middle roller off my trailer, because if i didnt pull the bow dead center over that 1 roller the boat would turn nearly sideways on the trailer. 

like some otheres i dont drive boat onto trailer much easier and faster for tin boats to use a rope to load/unload, im usually at the ramp for 1-2 minutes at a time


----------



## nlittle (Apr 22, 2013)

Driftingrz said:


> i eventually took the middle roller off my trailer, because if i didnt pull the bow dead center over that 1 roller the boat would turn nearly sideways on the trailer.



Do you mean the one at the back of the trailer where the bunks are? I only have 3 rollers..one at that back, middle and bow.
Then 2 3ft bunks supporting the transom.


----------



## overboard (Apr 22, 2013)

Guide-ons really help, especially in wind or current. I have them on both of my trailers.


----------



## tincansailor (Apr 22, 2013)

I do not try to power my boat onto the trailer. The one time that I did I capsized it right there. The wind was blowing quite a bit and I could not get a straight shot at the trailer so after 2 times trying to get a good aim I came into the trailer at a pretty good speed and I hit one of the guide ons (homemade) and it just capsized me right there. So, now I unload and load the boat by using about 40' of rope I tied to the bow handle. I have a 15' Alumacraft jon boat so it being so light it is hard to handle at the ramp with a wind blowing. The guide ons definately help.


----------



## nlittle (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, it is light and blows around. A longer rope sounds like a good idea too....more manuverability.


----------



## nlester (Apr 23, 2013)

I noticed that you considered making a set of post guide-ons using PVC and ladder stablizers. I have a small 10' mod-v and had the same problems. The post guide-ons made all the difference for me on a windy day. I left the pvc pipe loose so that it would roll on the metal upright and drilled a hole in the top of the pvc to keep it from floating off the metal upright. On calm days I flip the rope between the guide-ons, push the boat into the lake and pull it on between the guide ons. On windy days, I try to let the wind drift me to the guide-ons and power on. The guide-ons also aid me in backing the empty trailer down the ramp. The post guide-ons were the best addition I made to my trailer.

I found mine in the bargin cave at Cables they seem to run about $65 online. 
https://www.amazon.com/Seasense-Tra...760369&sr=8-1&keywords=boat+trailer+guide+ons


----------



## Driftingrz (Apr 23, 2013)

nlittle said:


> Driftingrz said:
> 
> 
> > i eventually took the middle roller off my trailer, because if i didnt pull the bow dead center over that 1 roller the boat would turn nearly sideways on the trailer.
> ...



The eay you describe your trailer it sounds just like minr. I just prettied mine up recently. I did mean the actual middle roller. Rear supports some weight amd front is needed with the short bunks.. middle one just got in the way


----------



## nlittle (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank nlester, I will keep an eye out for those. 

Driftingrz, the trailer set up is the same. Although your front roller is farther back than mine...mine is much closer to the winch. Maybe I will remove my middle and pull my front back toward the middle more. I am so unsure how much support the boat needs, and where. Will try to post some other pics.
Is you back end supported by just the binks or also the roller?


----------



## Driftingrz (Apr 23, 2013)

The rear roller is set to support a good portion of the stern. The keel? That runs down the bottom of the boat.

The hull rests on the bunks. And of course the front portion of boat is on front roller only


----------



## nlittle (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmmm i wii have to check but i dont think i have a keel that goes all the way back. Not in the middle anyway.... I think there are two dividing the bottom in thirds.... The trailer is from another boat. Maybe i need to switch to a flat roller instead of a V type, except for the front.


----------



## Driftingrz (Apr 24, 2013)

a flat roller may be a good option for you. this picture might make a little more sense. main keel and 2 smaller ones but mostly flat where the bunks support hull

https://s6.photobucket.com/user/DriftingRz/media/2013-04-24_16-00-51_463_zps98cd601d-1_zps23cad867.jpg.html


----------



## nlittle (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the pic. I checked and just have the two side pieces. There is no keel down the middle. The v goes about 1/3 and is welded. Then becomes relatively flat. There are no extra pieces riveted to the hull. The only rivets are for the internal ribs and seats. Seems like the v roller probably puts undue pressure in the 2 spots where it sits. Flat probably is better.


----------



## nlittle (May 14, 2013)

Iboats has them on sale right now.
https://www.iboats.com/Guide-Pole-Kit-no-lights-40-Seasense/dm/cart_id.298051440--session_id.516583695--view_id.730998


----------



## lancej2 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, getting the boat back on is a little harder , then off. For me I just get wet, up to the butt wet....I go in deep (when I go to the electric motor only lake, can't drive the boat on the bunkers) . I don't mine getting soaked, what's important for me is the boat gets on right. It will get easier with practice.


----------



## Attwanl (May 21, 2013)

I have the guide pole kit on mine...sure makes it easier all around, can use them as guides when backing the trailer as well as put my jon back on. Plus put my lights on them to keep them out of the water and more visual for people behind me.
Good investment I think.


----------



## nlester (May 24, 2013)

This thread offers an education in boat trailers. I did not realize there were so many different configurations.


----------



## dman24 (Jun 6, 2013)

I was the idiot the first time I retrieved my boat last Thursday. Put it in fine and fished most of the day. When we got done I used the trolling motor to try to line up on the trailer, but was still a little off. I muscled it onto the rollers and then my parking brake decided it didn't want to hold the trailer and boat on the ramp any more. I was stjck holding my boat in one hand and pushing my truck up the ramp with the other until my brother could get on the brakes to stop it. When I got the boat tied off and tried to leave the ramp the boat decided it liked the water better and slid right back off. The second time I had it all secured and called it a day. It was a learnin experience to say the least.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm interested in hearing more about using a rope to load. How do you center the boat to the trailer?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318556#p318556 said:


> Hanr3 » Today, 19:30[/url]"]I'm interested in hearing more about using a rope to load. How do you center the boat to the trailer?


You just flip the rope over sideboard and pull. The sideboards will center the boat when you pull it onto the trailer. Of course for this method you will need to have sideboards on your trailer. :lol:


----------



## nlester (Jun 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318576#p318576 said:


> JMichael » Today, 00:00[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318556#p318556 said:
> ...



The same here but I have four advantages that make it easy to pull the boat on with a rope. I have a mod-v with a pointed bow (not a flat bow), my guide-ons are at the very back of the trailer, I can remove my trolling motor before I start loading and my guide-ons don't leave any place for the rope to get hung up. The main thing is if the boat gets off to one side, keep constant pressure on the rope and let the boat swing it self around the guide-ons.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318556#p318556 said:


> Hanr3 » Wed Jun 12, 2013 7:30 pm[/url]"]I'm interested in hearing more about using a rope to load. How do you center the boat to the trailer?



Leave enough of the bunks out of the water so that it somewhat self centers when you start winching it up. I've not seen any mention of using the trailer winch in here. That's the easiest way to hand load one once it gets on the bunks. You're going to get wet wading back to hook the bow eye, though.

Guides make a world of difference when you have a cross wind.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Jun 14, 2013)

I had a trailer very similar to the photos Driftingrz posted with a couple of exceptions my guide-on consisted of arms forward and aft of the bunks with side-planks covered in Astroturf on them, that made getting on the trailer really easy. I added a couple of 2"x6" on top of the tongue with anti-slip finish on them so you could walk off the tongue without slipping as much.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jun 15, 2013)

Good advice here. I might add that guide-ons and the right length of rope secured to the winch post make launching a lot easier as well. Most times you ever need to get wet, even when boating alone.


----------



## nlester (Jun 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318787#p318787 said:


> Uncle Jesse » Yesterday, 14:23[/url]"]I had a trailer very similar to the photos Driftingrz posted with a couple of exceptions my guide-on consisted of arms forward and aft of the bunks with side-planks covered in Astroturf on them, that made getting on the trailer really easy. I added a couple of 2"x6" on top of the tongue with anti-slip finish on them so you could walk off the tongue without slipping as much.


I need to do this, It will help a lot.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 17, 2013)

In the summer I don't mind getting wet. However it's a different story in the spring and fall when the temps can be around freezing. 

Side guides- check. 
Winching would be easy, matter of getting the hook on the eye without getting wet- that wont happen with my current set-up. I did see someone with a long 6-8' pole that held the hook so they could reach out and attach it to the bow eye. That might be a good option. I'll have to look around and see if I can find one, or make one.

OR I could attach a tow rope about 40' long to the bow cleat while at the dock, wrap it around a pulley I would install to the winch post. Back the trailer in far enough to float the boat on, and pull the rope through the pulley. Heck, I could even sit int eh drivers seat, back up and pull the pull onto the trailer through the rear hatch. Hits the bow stop, pull it out. Hmmmm.....

I may have everything I need in the garage already. The wheels are turning now. :roflmao:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 18, 2013)

Are you not allowed to power load one in your area? That is the only way to fly if you have an outboard and the water is deep enough where you launch, guides or not.

It just takes a bit of practice to nail the KY windage every time when you have a cross wind or current. :lol:


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's guide-ons that I made from my pile of scrap crap. The bunks are composite deck ballister from Home Cheepo and I used stove bolts sunk into them where the boats sides touch.

I can have the flat bunks on the trailor just near the water surface and simply drive on.


----------

